# Continental GP 4000S



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I saw the folding version of these at Performance for a regular price of $75 each. $75?!?!

Are these worth $75? If so, what makes them worth it?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

Get them from Wiggle or some other European seller. I paid something like $80 for a pair plus free shipping.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a bundle. My LBS charges much less than that. I think I get 'em for $50


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 8, 2011)

Continental has jacked up the prices on all of their new tires. Nice tires ( I currently have Gatorskins on my bike) but not worth it IMO. Pretty hard to find a decent tire for a reasonable price these days for those of us on a budget.

edit: did some quick checking. $56 on sale at Wiggle, prices are way up on Ebay and at various on-line stores. I doubt that you can get them for $50 at your LBS any more, if you can you might want to stock up.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the tires and it is mostly all I use. I do not pay that much for them though. Try Wiggle or PBK to get them for less.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Yep, that sounds familiar. If I can find them fro less that $60 retail I snap 'em up. It's sobering when bicycle tires cost as much as auto tires.


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

I think they are good tires. The sidewall is a little thin but the tread will last. If you can find them for $60 or less than get them.


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Love the Conti 4000 s. I bought a pair of 4000 s for $100 with my purchase of Rol wheels. I'm not sure if the price was a special discount with the wheels or Rol will sell them separately for that amount.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I saw the folding version of these at Performance for a regular price of $75 each. $75?!?!
> 
> Are these worth $75? If so, what makes them worth it?


ridiculous. I used to use them in the past. Very decent tires, but not worth $75. maybe $40, but not $75.
I once ran over a nail and had to throw away a tire, after 150 miles.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a great tire, and if I couldn't get it for less than $75, I'd pay it - so I guess I think "yes, it's worth it."

Currently $56 at Excel Sports. I just got some for $49 - daily deal at biketiresdirct.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Currently $54.74 at biketiresdirect - you'll earn bonus point which compensates fairly well for the shipping cost.


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

geeze, thats expensive. i bought a pair from PBK last year for $73. ive been waiting ever since for a similar deal. i might have to just suck it up and go for the michelin pro 3s. theyre on bonk town these days.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Okay fine then - Currently at PBK - exclusive Continental Grand Prix 24 two-pack with Conti race tubes included - for about $82.00 I don't know that much about this tire, but I'm guessing it's pretty much a 24mm 4000s.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My GP 24mm has a different anti puncture belt. I'd say it's a different (and lesser) tire. 

Addendum: Indeed it is. The TPI count is also a whole lot lower on the GP 24mm: 180 versus 330 on the 4 Seasons, 4000s, SuSo and Attack/Force.

Source: Continental Bicycle -Race tyres


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I wish I had bought a ton the first time I purchased my GP4000's.... I got them for $38 a piece on PBK.. Bought 3.. The next time I bought them they were up to $45 or so.. Now they're closer to $60. I've seen them as high as $85 on US retailer sites!


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd like to try these, buy you can easily find the Michelin Pro 3 Race for $30 and that's what I've ran the past few years. AS Long as the last 40% add long you're still money ahead...


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

kbwh said:


> My GP 24mm has a different anti puncture belt. I'd say it's a different (and lesser) tire.
> 
> Addendum: Indeed it is. The TPI count is also a whole lot lower on the GP 24mm: 180 versus 330 on the 4 Seasons, 4000s, SuSo and Attack/Force.
> 
> Source: Continental Bicycle -Race tyres


Thanks for clarifying - I regretted my post upon later reflection.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I wish I had bought a ton the first time I purchased my GP4000's.... I got them for $38 a piece on PBK.. Bought 3.. The next time I bought them they were up to $45 or so.. Now they're closer to $60. I've seen them as high as $85 on US retailer sites!


Continental Grand Prix 4000 S foldable at a low price in the online bike shop www.rosebikes.com


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Cyclin Dan said:


> I'd like to try these, buy you can easily find the Michelin Pro 3 Race for $30 and that's what I've ran the past few years. AS Long as the last 40% add long you're still money ahead...


Bingo! I have Conti 4000S tires on one of my bikes. They're nice, but I don't see much difference between them and Michelin Pro Race 3. I buy all my tires at Ribble for about half of what they retail for in the U.S. They currently have the 4000S for $38/tire. Shipping is minimal, I've never been charged any duty and they arrive in less than a week. With the appearance of the Pro Race 4, stores seem to be discounting the remaining Pro Race 3 tires. I'd grab some of those if you find a deal. I mean seriously, how much better are the Pro Race 4 tires going to be? Bonktown had them for $30/tire last week (limit 3 per customer). Ribble has them for $30 and throws in a free Michelin tube (probably worth $5 or so). For $8/tire less and a free tube, I'd opt for the Michelins. 

Some folks claim that the Continentals last longer, which may be true. My experience is that the front tire lasts forever and the rear one gets shredded with glass and road debris before I ever manage to wear it out, no matter what tire I buy. Whenever I buy tires, I buy them in multiples of three -- one for the front wheel, two for the rear wheel.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

I've got 4000s on now, and will probably stay with those. I've never had a Pro 3 Race (or earlier iteration) that I didn't yank off the wheel early due to cuts, nicks, or outright failure. But maybe I'm just "lucky" that way. That said, in my opinion, when new, P3R's feel smoother than the 4000s. But the 4000s consistently feel, perform, and pretty much look the same through the life of the tire. I do find that I have to run them under the pressure indicated on their chart, or they get superball bouncy (for me).


----------



## JWRB (Nov 29, 2005)

using 4000s now and got them off Amazon for $45 plus shipping.

Continental Road Bike Tire Grand Prix 4000S Black-BW + Black Chili Wirebead: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Hutchinson Atom Comps at performance online for $25
Hutchinson Atom Comp Road Tire - Tires, Tubes & Wheels


----------



## slowfoot (Aug 29, 2010)

Much more durable than the proraces. 
Proraces have a much smoother ride but get cut up far easier if your roads have any gravel or stones on them.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

I am currently riding gatorskins, will need to replace them at some point this spring, what's the difference between these and 4000s?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to buy tyres at PBK, but recently I switched to XXcycle -- but be aware of the shipping costs (check them during checkout -- not when you put items in the cart). GP4000S are about $37 when you buy several of them incl. shipping to the USA.


----------



## Scott in MN (Jan 6, 2012)

I used to enjoy GP4000S's but they seemed to cut easily. I won't buy them again.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

onthebottom said:


> I am currently riding gatorskins, will need to replace them at some point this spring, what's the difference between these and 4000s?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


The Gatorskin is a long thread life penetration resistant harsh riding tire. The 4000s is a reasonably supple low rolling resistance racing tire. Have a look at the Conti web site (link in my earlier post).


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

onthebottom said:


> I am currently riding gatorskins, will need to replace them at some point this spring, what's the difference between these and 4000s?
> 
> Thanks for the input.


What kbwh said! Basically the trade off is a more supple ride, but less puncture resistance.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The GP 4season uses the same carcass as the 4000s, but has better sidewall tear resistance. They have used it to make special tubulars for Paris-Roubaix. Ride quality should be better than the gatorskins. Worthy of consideration if you'd like a Conti that offers both souplesse and resistance to sidewall abuse.


----------



## infiniteSTYLES (Feb 15, 2012)

Look for them on eBay. If they're not there right now for 90 bucks a pair (maybe even less) come back another time, or just save it as a Save Search and you'll be notified of new listings of the tires as they become available. That's how I got mine.


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

Yep. I get them from my favorite internet auction site for around $93 a pair with free shipping.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

pmf said:


> Some folks claim that the Continentals last longer, which may be true. My experience is that the front tire lasts forever and the rear one gets shredded with glass and road debris before I ever manage to wear it out, no matter what tire I buy. Whenever I buy tires, I buy them in multiples of three -- one for the front wheel, two for the rear wheel.


This is actually a really smart idea. I'm embarrassed I never thought of it, and now I won't have to wait to buy another tire the next time one shreds.

:blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

pmf said:


> Bingo! I have Conti 4000S tires on one of my bikes. They're nice, but I don't see much difference between them and Michelin Pro Race 3. I buy all my tires at Ribble for about half of what they retail for in the U.S. They currently have the 4000S for $38/tire. Shipping is minimal, I've never been charged any duty and they arrive in less than a week. With the appearance of the Pro Race 4, stores seem to be discounting the remaining Pro Race 3 tires. I'd grab some of those if you find a deal. I mean seriously, how much better are the Pro Race 4 tires going to be? Bonktown had them for $30/tire last week (limit 3 per customer). Ribble has them for $30 and throws in a free Michelin tube (probably worth $5 or so). For $8/tire less and a free tube, I'd opt for the Michelins.
> 
> Some folks claim that the Continentals last longer, which may be true. My experience is that the front tire lasts forever and the rear one gets shredded with glass and road debris before I ever manage to wear it out, no matter what tire I buy. Whenever I buy tires, I buy them in multiples of three -- one for the front wheel, two for the rear wheel.[/QUOT
> PMF< I have a question for you. I bought the Continental 4000s and they were a nightmare to put on. What about the Michelin Pro's? Are they as good as the 4000's and are they easier to put on? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Rhino4Five (Nov 5, 2009)

jwk said:


> Whenever I buy tires, I buy them in multiples of three -- one for the front wheel, two for the rear wheel.


Sheldon Brown would have a problem with this.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I saw the folding version of these at Performance for a regular price of $75 each. $75?!?!
> 
> Are these worth $75? If so, what makes them worth it?


I often get em for 2 for $50-60 from ProBikekit.


----------



## dwl (Mar 4, 2012)

*I saw the folding version of these at Performance for a regular price of $75 each. $7*

I agree with other posts to buy from wiggle, amazon, etc. Buy a set and tubes from Wiggle and you should be close to free shipping. The "Grand Prix 4000s" has the "Black Chili" compound and low rolling resistance like the "Gatorskins." The Black Chili compound is not just marketing hype. It really works! I actually rode mine on the road with less than an inch of snow without any issues. They have much better rolling resistance than the "Grand Prix 4 Season" tire and grip the pavement much better than the "Gatorskins" even though they are the same tread pattern. You can't get any better puncture proof tire. I ride 23 miles each day to and from work and finally settled on this tire. They'll last about 2000 miles before they give up the ghost and just blow out on you. You can't gauge by tread wear when the tire needs to be replaced. This is my first post and I realize it's 2 weeks old.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

The Grand Prix 4000s, is there an easier way to mount them? Getting them on the rim is almost impossible


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I just got one of these:

Kool Stop Tire Bead Jack: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors

and am wondering why I didn't a long time ago.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

jwk said:


> The Grand Prix 4000s, is there an easier way to mount them? Getting them on the rim is almost impossible


That seems to depend on the rim (as usual, it's the tyre / rim combination).

On one of my wheelsets the GP4000s went on so easily it was scary: how would the tyres stay on if they just "flush" onto the rims without any effort?

Well, so far they didn't come off, even going 80km/h downhill or at 60km/h through (wide) turns.


----------



## walkyusa (Mar 2, 2012)

*good deal*

Glorycycles.com Continental GP 4000s for $47.99 and have the Michelin Pro 3 Race for $33.90. They always seem to be fair on their pricing!!


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

jwk said:


> The Grand Prix 4000s, is there an easier way to mount them? Getting them on the rim is almost impossible


My apartment has an old-school gas stove with standing pilot lights. The oven stays about 110°F just from the pilot light alone.

Installing a fresh set of GP 4000S tonight, I was glad for it. After losing a wrestling match with them, I tossed them in the oven for about ten minutes. That did the trick.

My oven is great for drying wet shoes too.


----------



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

i was curious about this too.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm trying to decide between these or the Grand Prix 4 all season. I am leaning to the all season because they come in 700x28 and the 4000s come in 700x25 (at least thats the biggest at wiggles).

How much of a different would any of these tire be from my stock tires that come on my specialized sirrus ( I think they are a specialized all condition). Should I just save my money. 

Also I am hesitant to try the 25 as I do ride a hybrid and am a beginner, but I am really beginning to enjoy it. 

thanks for the help.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

sheepherder said:


> I'm trying to decide between these or the Grand Prix 4 all season. I am leaning to the all season because they come in 700x28 and the 4000s come in 700x25 (at least thats the biggest at wiggles).
> 
> How much of a different would any of these tire be from my stock tires that come on my specialized sirrus ( I think they are a specialized all condition). Should I just save my money.
> 
> ...


I honestly do not remember but do know I will always use the GP4000's. The difference in feel would be slightly less rolling resistance, better road feel, and lighter but other than that and more grip, you may not notice.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

sheepherder said:


> I'm trying to decide between these or the Grand Prix 4 all season. I am leaning to the all season because they come in 700x28 and the 4000s come in 700x25 (at least thats the biggest at wiggles).
> 
> How much of a different would any of these tire be from my stock tires that come on my specialized sirrus ( I think they are a specialized all condition). Should I just save my money.
> 
> ...


The 4 season have greater rolling resistance and same puncture durability as the 4000S, all 25 mm tires. Data I have for 23 mm tires shows 54 watts for 4 season vs. 34 watts for 4000S, all at 34 km/h. Typically, wider tires have less rolling resistance (by a few watts) than narrower tires at low speeds but the difference in tread between the 4S and the 4000S is so pronounced that it seems the 25mm 4000s will still have less rolling resistance than the 28 4S.

So, unless you ride when it rains, I would stick with the 25 4000S for better performance if you find them comfortable enough. If you dont find them comfortable then the 28 mm will allow you a bit less pressure which will make the ride feel more comfortable.

Money spent on tires are money well spent and the Conti 4000S are arguably one of the best, Specialized are not.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There is indeed a rolling resistance penalty for the sturdiness of the 4season compared to the 4000s.
I find the 4season great for gravel roads and all the gravel left on ordinary blacktop after the snow and ice of winter. But sidewall tear resistance and what seems like a cut proof thread indeed has a price in Watts consumed.
For thorn and shales puncture resistance you'd probably have to get Gatorskins or similar.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

sheepherder said:


> I'm trying to decide between these or the Grand Prix 4 all season. I am leaning to the all season because they come in 700x28 and the 4000s come in 700x25 (at least thats the biggest at wiggles).
> 
> How much of a different would any of these tire be from my stock tires that come on my specialized sirrus ( I think they are a specialized all condition). Should I just save my money.
> 
> ...


I have the Conti 4000s tires one one of my bikes and I like them. They run big, compared to the Michelin Pro Race 3 tires I've been using on my other bikes. I use the x23 and they seem plenty wide. The x25's should be more than enough cushion.

I've been riding bikes a long time and come to the conclusion that tires are not worth skimping on. Many of the "puncture proof" ones are really heavy, corner poorly and have a bad ride. Typically, the tires that come with a new bike are garbage. If you look around, you can buy higher end tires much cheaper than the $60-$80 retail prices. I can usually find the nice Michelin or Continental tires at the UK websites for $30-$40. You'll still be spending more on rubber, but you'll be riding a lot better tires. Go for the 4000s, you'll like them.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

47.50 + $3.99 52mm michelin airstop tubes (no taxes, free shipping) check my post on deal forum.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

pmf said:


> I have the Conti 4000s tires one one of my bikes and I like them. They run big, compared to the Michelin Pro Race 3 tires I've been using on my other bikes. I use the x23 and they seem plenty wide. The x25's should be more than enough cushion.
> .


Thanks, this is good to know. I'll try out the x25 4000s. with 10% off PBK has a pair for roughly $80.

Does it matter what kind of tube? Again I'm more of a recreational rider and am happy with something that is reliable. I think I've gone through some old threads on here which most people suggest not paying for the higher priced tubes.

Also thanks nyvram but I'm in Canada. Don't get free shipping, while PBK does ship free.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I typically use Performance tubes. They go on sale every so often and I buy a pile of them. I recently bought a bunch of Michelin tubes for around $3 each on sale at Ribble, but I haven't tried them out yet. Tubes are pretty generic. Just get whatever is cheap.


----------



## Sypher2109 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a few buddies who swear by the GP4000s. They've got the clinchers on their training wheels and the tubies on their race wheels. They rave about the grip.


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've put about 150 miles on a set of 4000s now (I know, still new) and they're fantastic. Straight away I was very pleased with the feel and grip they offered. Yesterday I had the displeasure of running into some rain as the hills started pointing down - plenty of 35-40mph descents on them and I'm still here. I definitely hadn't intended to ride these in the rain but sometimes, in the PNW, you get caught 

If this keeps up I'll definitely be running another pair of them at least.

P.S. I installed them by hand on my ROL D'Huez wheels (Kinlin XR270 rim)


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

Local shops in Australia sell the GP 4000 for $105-120 each! Everyone orders them from Wiggle or CRC for $100/set delivered.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

dcgriz said:


> The 4 season have greater rolling resistance and same puncture durability as the 4000S, all 25 mm tires..


The Four Seasons should have better puncture resistance than the 4000s judging by the difference in construction between the two. I'm sure they do have better puncture resistance.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> The Four Seasons should have better puncture resistance than the 4000s judging by the difference in construction between the two. I'm sure they do have better puncture resistance.


In September of 2007 the Tour magazine conducted a test on selected clinchers and tubes, including the two Contis. The results were overall favoring the 4000s; puncture resistance was the same in both. The puncture test involved a pointy blade striking the tire at a force of 35 kgs and repeated over a set amount of time.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

pmf said:


> I typically use Performance tubes. They go on sale every so often and I buy a pile of them. I recently bought a bunch of Michelin tubes for around $3 each on sale at Ribble, but I haven't tried them out yet. Tubes are pretty generic. Just get whatever is cheap.


I've only tried Performance tubes once. Out of four two of them were bad out of the box. 

I've been using Q-ubes for awhile now and they are inexpensive but good quality. My local dealer has them for around $5. 

Amazon.com: Q-Tubes: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

dcgriz said:


> In September of 2007 the Tour magazine conducted a test on selected clinchers and tubes, including the two Contis. The results were overall favoring the 4000s; puncture resistance was the same in both. The puncture test involved a pointy blade striking the tire at a force of 35 kgs and repeated over a set amount of time.


That doesn't sound like a very real world test and i would lime to see the actual test. Looking at the extra belts on the Grand Prix's I would expect better wear in typical riding conditions. They are used by the Pros in Paris-Roubaix for this reason.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> That doesn't sound like a very real world test and i would lime to see the actual test. Looking at the extra belts on the Grand Prix's I would expect better wear in typical riding conditions. They are used by the Pros in Paris-Roubaix for this reason.


Wear and puncture resistance are not the same thing. 
Anyway, we all have to believe in something. The 4S are good tires and if they inspire more confidence in you, so much the better.
Unfortunately, is not easy to upload the article here.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

dcgriz said:


> Wear and puncture resistance are not the same thing.
> Anyway, we all have to believe in something. The 4S are good tires and if they inspire more confidence in you, so much the better.
> Unfortunately, is not easy to upload the article here.


But you want both wear and puncture resistance in a tire. Having said that my current set of Grand Prix's are due to be replaced and I am going to get some 4000's' just to see if I notice any difference in ride quality. Too bad the 4000s' don't come in a 28.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

dcgriz said:


> In September of 2007 the Tour magazine conducted a test on selected clinchers and tubes, including the two Contis. The results were overall favoring the 4000s; puncture resistance was the same in both. The puncture test involved a pointy blade striking the tire at a force of 35 kgs and repeated over a set amount of time.


Tour still does the same puncture resistance test and it gives an ok measure on resistance to similar objects out on the road. 
But I'm not sure if there has been no redesign of either tyre since 2007. 
The 4seasons is mainly is designed to better resist sidewall abuse from sett edges and loose gravel than the 4000s at the cost of higher rolling resistance.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

@kbwh

That's my understanding as well.


----------



## Tachymetres (Apr 18, 2004)

FWIW - I'd used Pro Race 2's and 3's for years and decided to try the 4000s last fall. Really impressed by the supple ride and wear compared to the Pro 3's. Before I tell you what happened 2 weeks ago, a bit about myself. 

I'm 6'2", 180 Lb., have been racing many years and put in about 6000 miles/year on the road. My current training rig is an '11 Specialized Tarmac SL3 with SRAM Force and '11 Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels with the Conti 4000s tires. There is some wear on the rear but the indicator is still visible.

At the end of a low intensity training ride 2 Sunday's ago, I turned moderately sharply into my street at about 18-20 mph and immediately hit the deck as I entered the turn. After a quick body part check, I looked over the bike and saw that the rear tube was bulging out between the tire and rim and growing until it burst in my face.

The tire bead had separated from the rim! I popped a new tube in, rode the last mile to my house and patched up all the road rash. Likely broke the tip of my pinky and also strained my groin muscle and pectoral muscles on the left side.

Now I don't know if I had a slow leak and would have crashed with any tire but I know when a rear tire is going soft and I don't think mine was. I also noted the new tire installed on the rim much easier than the Pro Race tires, which I initially appreciated.

Needless to say, I did not replace the tires with the 4000s but instead have tried the Vittoria Open Corsa CX clinchers, which ride even better than the Conti's or Mich's but are one major PIA to get on the rim. But I'm damn sure they won't roll of on a corner.

YMMV


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Clincher tires should be a PITA to get on the rim, agreed. My GP4season are just that on my Zondas. Hopefully they won't leave it without my intention.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheapest I've found so far including shipping are at PBK, two tires for $88.98.
http://www.probikekit.com/us/tyres-...tyres/continental-gp4000s-road-tyre-25mm.html


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

If you look around on the net, you'll hear randome stories of the Continental Gatorskin tire sidewalls separating/tearing from the beads in hard braking situation.

Now I'm going to extrapolate a little bit. The GP4000 is also made by Continental, and probablly share some of the construction process and material with the Gatorskin.

You at 180 lbs turning hard in a corner is a little equivalvent to a smaller rider braking hard. I know, forces are not exactly the same between braking in a straightline and cornering hard, but forces need not be exact.

Something to think about. But since you're a heavy rider by roadie standard, if I were you, I might consider a wired bead training tire. Yea a wired bead tire is gonna be 50-60 grams heavier per, but it's training right! With a wired bead, if you have a slow leak and lose PSI, at least you'll get a chance to feel the tire wiggle and hopefully that time would be enough for you to realize that you have a leak, rather than just have the tire catastrophically pop out of the rim!




Tachymetres said:


> FWIW - I'd used Pro Race 2's and 3's for years and decided to try the 4000s last fall. Really impressed by the supple ride and wear compared to the Pro 3's. Before I tell you what happened 2 weeks ago, a bit about myself.
> 
> I'm 6'2", 180 Lb., have been racing many years and put in about 6000 miles/year on the road. My current training rig is an '11 Specialized Tarmac SL3 with SRAM Force and '11 Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels with the Conti 4000s tires. There is some wear on the rear but the indicator is still visible.
> 
> ...


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> Cheapest I've found so far including shipping are at PBK, two tires for $88.98.
> http://www.probikekit.com/us/tyres-...tyres/continental-gp4000s-road-tyre-25mm.html


So I finally got around to getting the 4000s and replacing my Grand Prix Four Seasons which are some very durable tires. I've used Contis for a long time but have stuck with the Four Seasons for awhile. I'm a big guy who cares a lot more about durability than weight and I always ride at least 25s, sometimes 28's. Anyway I've been curious about the 4000s for awhile especially their dry cornering ability. I ride at 110 psi and thought I might not notice much difference between the 4000s and the Grand Prix. I was happily wrong about that! I immediately noticed a more supple ride, better road feel, just more contact with the road. It's hard to describe really but the ride is better and I'm impressed. 
I think cornering is a little better but not really sure. The Four Seasons tout their wet weather cornering grip which isn't really an issue in Phoenix. I'll have to ride the new tires more to be sure. But I really like them and even if they don't have the crazy durability I have gotten from the Four Seasons the improved ride more than makes up for it.


----------

